# Galego: vergoña allea



## paulvial

Good evening
I do not understand, nor recognize the verb in what appears to be a proverb as follows : 
A vibora negra, vergoña_* allea *_

​my guess is :
​ To a black viper , shame ....(knows no bound ?? )



Thanking you in advance


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

This seems to be either Galician or Portuguese.

In Galician "allea" would be "foreign, alien", or "belonging to someone else".


----------



## paulvial

Oh , I am sorry , I thought it was Spanish    (no wonder I could not find "allea in the dictionnary !  )


----------



## RaulCavazos

"vergoña_* allea" *_significa "pena ajena"... "vergüenza ajena".

Está en idoma Gallego.

"A vibora negra" es el nombre (pseudónimo) de un autor.
"Vergoña Allea" es el nombre de un artículo de ese autor.

A vibora negra: Vergoña Allea.
http://a-vibora-negra.blogspot.com/2008/02/vergoa-alleaos-fascistas-tamen-falan.html


----------



## paulvial

Gracias Raul


----------



## ryba

Adieussiatz, *paulvial*!

It is the kind of feeling you get when someone has done something (in your opinion) they should be ashamed of and, although you have nothing to do with that you feel ashamed yourself.
_
Pois si, tras ver o que lle aconteceu hoxe a Maria San Gil teño vergoña allea como galego._

in Spanish:

_Pues sí, tras ver lo que le pasó hoy a María San Gil, siento vergüenza ajena como gallego._

"como galego": here he adds the extra piece of information that he cares because he's Galician (too).


----------

